# JustInTime - Speedcubing Timer for Android



## JustinJ (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I just released my timer for Android, since there weren't any good ones already in the market. It features scramblers for all WCA official puzzles, including optimal 2x2 scrambles. It also displays your current and best averages of 5, 12, and 100. 

Thanks to Dan Cohen, since I pretty much based the design off of iiTimer.

Get it here.

Right now it's just the free version, which has ads, but after a few days if there are no big problems or anything reported I'll put up the no-ad 99 cent version.

Here are some screenshots .

If there are any issues or feedback, either post in this thread or send me an email at [email protected].


----------



## Thompson (Jun 3, 2011)

cool


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet, downloading.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 3, 2011)

I would get this if I was getting an android.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

awesome, thanks


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice name!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 4, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> there weren't any good ones already in the market.


 
What's wrong with SpeedCube Timer?


----------



## sofeeuhh (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my gosh, is the name a play off of your own name? "JustIn" and your name is Justin? If so, that's genius! And it looks like a good app, you should make one for iPods and iPhone's too!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 5, 2011)

Just downloaded, (on phone right now). Well improved from the one you posted on irc,
- when stopping the timer, you should be able to anywhere. Perhaps have changing puzzles through the menu button, I've hit the changing puzzle menu while timing already a few times.
- manual entering in of times.

If you do these I'll buy it, my phone is crap, so stopping the timer lags a bit. Entering in times would be awesome.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 5, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What's wrong with SpeedCube Timer?



I found the interface a bit bulky and obnoxious, and my first impression of it was looking at the 2x2 and seeing 6-gen scrambles.



sofeeuhh said:


> Oh my gosh, is the name a play off of your own name? "JustIn" and your name is Justin? If so, that's genius! And it looks like a good app, you should make one for iPods and iPhone's too!


 
Haha, yes, my name is Justin. If you need a timer for iPod touch or iPhone you should check out Dan Cohen's iiTimer.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks nice. Will definitely download it when I get my SGSII


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 5, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What's wrong with SpeedCube Timer?


 
The first pyraminx scramble I ever got from it contained the sequence B' B' B' B'
2x2x2 scrambles are just truncated 3x3x3 scrambles.
It keeps track of mean of 5 and mean of 10, it doesn't do corrected avg5/12.
You cannot recover scrambles.
4x4x4 and 6x6x6 both have cancelling moves in scrambles.
etc


----------



## rcbeyer (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey

First i must say, I have downloaded the timer and so far have enjoyed it thoroughly. However, I have run into a feature that I'm not liking quite as much.
I have the HTC Thunderbolt, running Android 2.2 after running the application my backlight no longer turns off by itself, even outside the application, I have to manually lock the phone instead of allowing the backlight time out. After removing the application the backlight then acts normally timing out when supposed to.

Is anyone else experiencing this? Have you, as the developer?


----------



## LarsN (Jun 6, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What's wrong with SpeedCube Timer?


 
It's not compatible with low-res android phones.


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 6, 2011)

Good timer


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 6, 2011)

rcbeyer said:


> Hey
> 
> First i must say, I have downloaded the timer and so far have enjoyed it thoroughly. However, I have run into a feature that I'm not liking quite as much.
> I have the HTC Thunderbolt, running Android 2.2 after running the application my backlight no longer turns off by itself, even outside the application, I have to manually lock the phone instead of allowing the backlight time out. After removing the application the backlight then acts normally timing out when supposed to.
> ...


 
I'm not getting this problem, but I just changed some things that could fix it. Could you get the new update and let me know if your problems are fixed?


----------



## stoic (Jun 6, 2011)

good timer thanks a lot


----------



## rcbeyer (Jun 7, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> I'm not getting this problem, but I just changed some things that could fix it. Could you get the new update and let me know if your problems are fixed?


 
yeah. when i downloaded it this time i did not experience the issue. one thing that i would like to see is separate scrambles for OH and BLD things like that, do you think that would implemented?


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I just uploaded a new version of the timer, here's a copy of the changes:



> *Fixed several small bugs with the averages on the timer screen not changing when deleting a time
> *Added manual entry of times
> *Added multi-step timing
> *Modified statistics formatting slightly



Again, if anyone finds any bugs or has any criticisms, please let me know 

By the way, this is still just the free version, I haven't added any extra features I feel are worth creating the paid version for yet.[

Thanks!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 19, 2011)

I remember the last time I used this for 7x7, the scrambles kept having things like "3D2 3D'". I don't think it ever did it except with 3D moves.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 20, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I remember the last time I used this for 7x7, the scrambles kept having things like "3D2 3D'". I don't think it ever did it except with 3D moves.


I can't seem to recreate this, I'll give it a closer look when I'm at home, but are you actually using 7x7 scrambles? They're really only there for completeness, it's not worthwhile to use them.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice app. Simple but effective. A couple of question though. What are "Number of stages to time" mean? Also why are pyraminx scrambles so long cant they just be 8-12 moves like on Prisma puzzle timer? Also in the stats you should make it so there is either a space between scrambles or make the time bold or bigger so its not so conjusted. and more easy to look at.Is there a way to export the times and scrambles to an email or an excel file? Also is there a way to save seesions or do you have to clear all your last ones before starting again


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 1, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Nice app. Simple but effective. A couple of question though. What are "Number of stages to time" mean? Also why are pyraminx scrambles so long cant they just be 8-12 moves like on Prisma puzzle timer? Also in the stats you should make it so there is either a space between scrambles or make the time bold or bigger so its not so conjusted. and more easy to look at.Is there a way to export the times and scrambles to an email or an excel file? Also is there a way to save seesions or do you have to clear all your last ones before starting again


 
Number of stages to time just lets you break up the solve into several different steps, so if you were doing blindfold, you could time your memo and execution separately. I don't have a good way to do optimal pyraminx scrambles, so for now I just decided to play it safe and make them 25 moves. I'm planning to fix up the stats screen soon, I agree it's a bit ugly as is. You can currently email your statistics screen from the menu on it, but it would be nice to be able to export it other ways too, I'll think about it.

I actually like the lack of sessions a la qqTimer, but they seem to be quite popular, so I'll look into adding that, perhaps for the paid version. 

Thanks a lot for the input!


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 4, 2011)

That makes sense now. Well if you find a way i hate 25 move pyraminx scrambles they take so much longer. I guess i just missed the email button i wanted to save my new pb scramble and when i got home (was in the car when i got it) it had dissapeared. So if you look at jjtimer it has sessions which are super nice! and i can go back and look at my times days after they happen. So if you dont do sessions then can you make it not delete times unless i press clear all. Auto delete is kinda of annoying it has happened 2 times already!


----------



## jorgealmerio (Sep 26, 2012)

*Suggestions and issue*

Hi,
First, congratulations for the app. It's the best from market.
If you want I have some suggestions and one issue:
1)	It could have a sound tone on 8 and 12 seconds on the inspection time, as the competition rule. The app “MyCuber” has it sound but is worst then yours.
2)	Show the single best and worst time of the current session on timer screen like you did with current and best 5/12/100. 
3)	The last line with the best 5/12/100 are writing as “best 5: XX.XX; 12: XX.XX; 12: XX.XX”. The best 12 is duplicated.

I haved already emailed this to the author.


----------

